# Ford 5000 Engine needed



## Ford5000Gas (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi all,
I need a block or engine for a Ford 5000 gas. Casting # C7NN6015. Mine has a cracked block. The same casting can also be found in Ford 4000. I have a couple questions as well:
1. Where do I find the casting number?
2. Is there any hope to weld the block? Repair shop says a sleeve won't work due to the crack.
3. Can I swap in a desiel engine without too much difficulty?

Thanks for your assistance,
Chuck


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Chuck,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Your engine casting number is found on the lower right side of the engine. It is a raised number, part of the casting. Just below the casting number, you will find the engine serial number stamped into the metal. 

Welding is possible, but you probably need a certified welder, or someone that is very knowledgeable of good welding practices. I am not a welder, as evidenced by most of my welds, but you will have to clean the area to bare metal, drill small stress relief holes at the extremities of the crack, grind the crack, preheat the area, weld, post heat, etc. If the crack is in the cylinder wall, It is doubtful that it will hold up. 

You will have to get a complete diesel engine for a swap ($$$). Otherwise parts cost will exceed your worst case scenario. If you want a diesel engine, buy a tractor with a diesel already installed. Save you a lot of grief.

For a used block, try tractorhouse.com . Scroll down to their "dismantled Machine" section, choose Ford 5000 and go from there. They have 133 ford 5000's listed in salvage. Choose a boneyard nearest you. 

Many years ago I was looking for a 350 block for my truck. I bought blocks, had them cleaned them by chemical bath, and magnafluxed only to find they had cracks. It can be a costly adventure. Took a while to find a good block.


----------



## Ford5000Gas (Sep 24, 2015)

Sixbales,
Thank you for that valuable information. I will check that section on TractorHouse... I didn't know that was a part of their site. I think the swap to diesel is more than I want to try. That is an important cautionary tale on locating blocks. I did locate a shop in Vakdista GA that sells remanufactured short block assemblies... Equipment Parts Supply. They magnaflux the blocks they use. It is expensive, but I feel it is better than gambling on a used engine. A used engine could have the same problem as my current engine. http://equipmentpartssupply.com/


----------



## marcusmerritt (Apr 10, 2015)

Ford5000Gas....I just was in Perry, GA today at a tractor shop that does repairs plus sells parts. I got a ROPS and some wheel weights at a good price for my 3 cylinder 2000. They had a bunch of Fords of that generation in their yard, loads of parts and tractors for sale. In business for years and good guys (two brothers). I think they buy and sell tractors and put them together from parts for sale. Be prepared to talk and listen fast, lots of tractor tales. An easy ride down I-75 to Perry from Marietta, GA.

Wholesale Supply Company; Gary or Rudy Brown. 478 956-3169.


----------



## marcusmerritt (Apr 10, 2015)

Additional phone number for Gary Brown: 478 954-1283 (CraigsList number)


----------



## Ford5000Gas (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you Marcus. I called Gary. He didn't have anything but gave me another contact.


----------



## Robert dingess (7 mo ago)

Ford5000Gas said:


> Sixbales,
> Thank you for that valuable information. I will check that section on TractorHouse... I didn't know that was a part of their site. I think the swap to diesel is more than I want to try. That is an important cautionary tale on locating blocks. I did locate a shop in Vakdista GA that sells remanufactured short block assemblies... Equipment Parts Supply. They magnaflux the blocks they use. It is expensive, but I feel it is better than gambling on a used engine. A used engine could have the same problem as my current engine. http://equipmentpartssupply.com/


----------



## Robert dingess (7 mo ago)

Ford5000Gas said:


> Thank you Marcus. I called Gary. He didn't have anything but gave me another contact.


5000 ford is 4cylinder 4000 is 3 cylinder they will not interchange


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Since the last post of this thread is about 7 years old, I am going to say they either found a replacement of have long since given up by now.......


----------

